# Lictors, lictors, and deathleapers



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

I recently found two metal lictors from 3rd edition for dirt cheap. I already have a 5th edition one painted. 

I would really like to get these guys into the mix. However, are they viable? I have a basic knowledge of how they work, but I was wondering if people use them and what roles they are using them for?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lictors are ok but they have a couple of downsides:

1) First and foremost they take up a precious elite spot. Unfortunately for the Nids this section houses the entirety of our ranged anti-tank department. I have a hard time taking lictors now a days just because I find the other Elites so much more useful.

2) They can no longer assault the turn they enter play like they used to be able to. This means that you get to eat a bunch of fire power in the face while you wait around a turn before you can get into the mix. 

3)They only get 4 attacks on the charge, yes I know that they are rending, and they have a horrible save. I know that they are strength 6, but Warriors on the charge are strength 5 with Adrenal Glands, also get 4 attacks on the charge, with boneswords ignore armor with every attack not just rending ones, and they cost 35 points less than a Lictor per model. 

That being said they still provide some benefit to reserve lists with the +1 to reserve rolls and in combination with a Mawloc their deep strike homer can be pretty nasty. They also have hit and run which can be useful. My biggest issues with them are the fact that they take up an Elite spot and that a Tyranid Warrior can be just as effecitve in CC for fewer points.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

They are a useful option to rip off back armor with the flesh hooks, often from cover. I use Death Leaper more often than Lictors. It depends on your army. I do agree the most damaging down side on the Lictors is wasting an Elite slot.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

hmmm... That's pretty much the impression I had. I hadn't thought about using it as a deepstrike homer for a Mawloc. That might be worth it in and of itself. 

Biggest thing is I really like the look of these models, so I am trying to find a justification to take them. I think that deepstrike homer has some pretty good stratigic value that I need to think about. I have a harpy and a mawloc being built right now and the combination with DS a group of gargoyles, harpy and mawloc might mean it could make the cut. Make a nice little anvil.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Lictors are a big disappointment in an otherwise solid codex. It's like GW forgot about 5th ed. rules when designing them. They're too weak, too expensive, and have too many handicaps. I wouldn't say never take them, but you're likely to be disappointed by their performance.

Deathleaper is a very situational but handy unit. Great for nerfing psykers and its ability to essentially teleport around the board at will (invaluable for last-turn objective contesting). Its improved flesh hooks are nice and it will ruin people in close combat if it gets off a charge. Weak if it gets caught in the open though. I have a Deathleaper model and have built lists using it. Never even considered Lictors though.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Remember, they are in reserve turn 1 always, so they aren't going to home guys in until turn 3. Hopefully your deep striking reserves have already arrived by then.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Creon said:


> Remember, they are in reserve turn 1 always, so they aren't going to home guys in until turn 3. Hopefully your deep striking reserves have already arrived by then.


That isn't so good. Finally got home and looked at my book. They kind of dropped the ball on that unit. Apocalypse games, here it comes.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

lokis222 said:


> I hadn't thought about using it as a deepstrike homer for a Mawloc. That might be worth it in and of itself...





Creon said:


> Remember, they are in reserve turn 1 always, so they aren't going to home guys in until turn 3. Hopefully your deep striking reserves have already arrived by then.


The Mawloc will 100% sure have arrived by then unless you play bad. Instead of relying on the fickle Murphy, create your own luck by deploying the Mawloc on the table. Then burrow it turn 1 and it will automatically arrive turn 2, which is a turn too early for the Lictors to be of any guidance help...

However the Mawloc can naturally burrow again and then the Lictors will be around to help out 
While they aint that hot as a normal Elite slot they are indeed insanely cool Apoc units. Lictors really rip tanks up if they get the chance, and since you can buy them as single model units there they are a lot better


----------

